# list what your running



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

myself a 96 chevy S-10 king cab 

sony in dash cd head unit

4 Kicker 10 inch comp subs in special made box to fit the truck. 

2 Eclipse Class D Mono Channel Digital Amplifier powering the subs

6 sony mid range speakers 4 in rear two up front 

2 sony tweeters up front in dash

1 Eclipse 4/3/2-Channel Amplifier powering the mids and tweets 

yes it IS very loud, have gotten a ticket before for loud noise after midnight on public highways.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

My car(2003 Malibu) is stock right now, but I have two old school Rockford Fosgate Punch 12 inch woofer's in a kicker box and a lil kicker small wattage amp to drive them. Never have the time no more for my car(poor baby). 
Eclipse is some great stuff, they have just about the best head units out there(least they used to). But I've always just went with the alternatives after seeing there prices too.
My old boss could take a sixty watt amp use some caps, and cross over build a hole system around it. And have some pretty good BD"S to boot, he taught me a lot!
Right now I'm putting all my time in to computer lately, guess I'm just getting older :4-dontkno, Don't get me wrong I love high end:laugh: And quality sound too!


----------



## mark.lee (Nov 26, 2007)

pretty coolray:


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Sony MP3/CD Head Unit
Audiobahn 4x6's with tweeters
2 10" Audiobahn Subwoofers (300RMS each, don't remember model)
Kicker 150.2 Amp


This is the system I bought when I was 17, except for the Head Unit. Basically, I can run 600w RMS to the system but it's been very underpowered this whole time, I'm sure the subs are practically new. I'd like to get a different amp someday to run about 400w or so total, instead of 150, but other things are more important 

www.cardomain.com/id/fire_beast


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Pioneer Deh-5800 am/fm/cd HU
Stock front speakers
2 Resonant Engineering RE8 subwoofers
Temporary amp>250 watt Jensen XA-2250

gonna upgrade to a 400-450 watt amp as soon as I can.


anyway, a little vid of the 8's thumping, unfortunately this was on a day when the amp was crapping out a lot on me....as it tends to do at times.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iVtExCmcXE


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Pioneers put out voltage @ a certain level as there parts are not up to snuff, so anything over 3/4 settings on the volume will produce that effect. Solution, filter it or different head unit.
I'd also suggest putting a small voltage bulb in line with the woofers wires as this will filter off the voltages that could hit the woofers and take them out.


----------



## avira (Jul 21, 2008)

Toyota caldina gtt
pioneer deh3900mp
kicker 15"cvx
kenwood monoblock(i bought it second hand and i dont see any parnumer or watt)
the rest is stock (mids etc)


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

-Alpine CDA-9886 head unit http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product.php?model=CDA-9886
-(4) Infinity Reference 12" subwoofers
-Self-made Isobaric clamshell ported box tuned at 32hz
-Infinity Reference 1211A Class D amp running 1380w x 1 RMS
-Alpine Type S 6 1/2" component system
-Infinity Reference 3-way 6 x 9's
-Power Acoustik 5-Farad capacitor
-Duralast Gold Series 1200 cold cranking amps battery
-0 gauge wiring from Streetwires


----------

